# No Guide Information



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm not getting any guide information past about an hour. If feel like I'm back to using the 921. Is anyone else having this problem? Should I call E* or is this a systemwide problem?


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I am not seeing the probelm on either 942. Before calling E*, I would go into the menu and change the update schedule to a time in the near future.


----------



## jbaker8679 (Jan 12, 2006)

lujan said:


> I'm not getting any guide information past about an hour. If feel like I'm back to using the 921. Is anyone else having this problem? Should I call E* or is this a systemwide problem?


its a software prob and they are working on it till they fix it there isnt anything anybody can do about it trust i have been hearing about it for about 2 weeks and i am having the same prob i am a tech so all we can do is wait sorry


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

I've experienced this problem twice. I just do a check switch and it downloads new guide data.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Thor263 said:


> I've experienced this problem twice. I just do a check switch and it downloads new guide data.


I ended up doing that but it screwed up my recording at the time. It ended up recording the same show twice. I don't know how, but when I tried to delete one of the timers, it ended up deleting both of them so I missed about 6 minutes of the movie. Oh well, next time I won't do anything while a recording is currently occurring.


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

lujan said:


> I ended up doing that but it screwed up my recording at the time. It ended up recording the same show twice. I don't know how, but when I tried to delete one of the timers, it ended up deleting both of them so I missed about 6 minutes of the movie. Oh well, next time I won't do anything while a recording is currently occurring.


Bummer...luckily I have always noticed it when nothing was recording.


----------



## Avillant (May 21, 2004)

When I got home Monday evening, I found that I had no program guides since Sunday evening. With no program guide, I couldn't set up recordings. Everything else worked okay. Upon examination, I found that my 119 signal was down to about 75 and my 110 signal was down to 50 or less. It was futile to try to load any new program guide.

Since it was windy the night before, I found my Dish 500 dish had moved. fixing this and getting my signal back, i was then able to get a program guide and everything else worked normally. I was told that most channels might work with such a low signal, but the program guide requires a signal on 110 of about 70 to work. Probably not your trouble, but worth taking a look.
Tony


----------



## frossie (Jun 8, 2004)

I have had this problem almost every day for the last 10 days now. This is getting seriously annoying as it kills all the timers when it happens.

What happens:

1. The automatic update fails (I have tried all sorts of different times, including when I know for a fact I am getting suitable signal strength in the SD channels).

2. Guide goes blank after the next couple of hours. All upcoming timers go blank. Even manual timers cannot be set (which surely is a misfeature). 

3. In that state, if you guide-forward it detects that the program guide is out of date, and asks you to download it. Then either

3a. The progress bar does nothing but it does complete and the timers come back. or
3b. The progress bar does nothing and does not complete but pressing stop makes it do as above after a certain amount of time.

4. This works until the time of the next update in which you are back to step 1. Repeat ad infinitum with increasingly inventive vocabulary.

Rebooting does not help.

I am getting pretty desperate.


----------



## frossie (Jun 8, 2004)

Actually, to follow up on myself although it felt like ten days I am only positive that I got this when I missed a program on Friday morning, so that would be the 5th of May.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

I've had this exact same problem before. My receiver hangs up during the update process and thus never completes the cycle. A while ago advanced tech support told me to disable automatic updates which I did. This seemed to work very well. I still got software updates (how I don't know and most of the time I wish I hadn't) and the EPG data was kept up to date. With this last software update, you can no longer disable automatic updates. I'm now back to checking the scheduled timers every day but so far all has been well. If I end up like you (i.e. my previous problem) I most assuredly will be back on the phone and emailing E* top brass for a true fix.

EDIT:
BTW, I have 2 legacy 500 dishes (61.5 for one and 110/119 for the other) with SW21s. Don't know if that had anything to do with the hangup or not.


----------



## frossie (Jun 8, 2004)

Argh this is definitely happening to me on a daily basis now, it's beyond irritating. Ironic that you solved it with using a feature that they removed as soon as my problem started.

I guess I will have to ring up Dish. :-(


----------

